# Sea salt



## btljuce (Dec 1, 2009)

How much sea salt should you put in a 1.5 gallon?

The box says 1 teaspoon for every 5 gallon.. I cant visualize 1/5 of a teaspoon, should I just put a few tiny rocks of it in?


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Erm, I don't think you should be putting sea salt into your betta's tank.
There's actual aquarium salt you should be using. And for a gallon and a half, I'd personally use about half a teaspoon.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aquarium is sea salt. As long as it is just pure salt, you can even put Kosher salt in your tank and it's all the same thing as aquarium salt. So just dose it as you would aquarium salt.

*But _marine_ salt on the other hand is a definite no-no for freshwater anything because it's formulated espescially for marine fish.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Aquarium is sea salt. As long as it is just pure salt, you can even put Kosher salt in your tank and it's all the same thing as aquarium salt. So just dose it as you would aquarium salt.
> 
> *But _marine_ salt on the other hand is a definite no-no for freshwater anything because it's formulated espescially for marine fish.


oops, I thought sea salt was marine salt D:
Sorry for the misinformation, btljuice


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

just read the indredients list: should be sodium chloride only and nothing else.

does the package actually say SEA salt? if yes, then it usually contains no additives such as anticaking ingredients and would be ok.

marine salt is VERY different, does it say marine salt? definately dont use that


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought aquarium salt was different from sea salt too. Dummy me!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

kellie,some kosher salt has additives......wouldnt recommend it ......

READ the label makes sure its ONLY sodium chloride

Morton's Kosher Salt contains Yellow Prussiate of Soda


----------



## katherine1331 (Dec 4, 2009)

yes, don't put more than one teaspoon per 5 gallons. one teaspoon is 5mL, that's 1mL per gallon.
that means you need 1.5mL of salt.
1/4 teaspoon is 1.2mL, so if you don't have a proper dry measure, 1/4 teaspoon is very close.


----------



## btljuce (Dec 1, 2009)

Erm... well this is a stock photo of what I have:










So, half a teaspoon for a 1.5 gallon (I'll be getting a larger tank soon)?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's okay to use then. And I'd only add half a teaspoon to your current tank.

Edit: I think you misread, it's one tablespoon ber 5 gallons.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

yes you are correct


----------

